# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  درد ( چیکار کنیم تا آخر عمر بدبخت باشیم ؟)

## Parimah

مقدمه : هر وقت حس کردی بریدی ، پاهات دیگه جون راه رفتن نداره این تایپک رو ببین


سخته که کاری بکنی ... سخته که حرکت بکنی ... دردناکه !

تو ظرف شستن هیچ عشق و حالی نیست ! حتی مدیتیشن کردن ، خسته کننده اس ! صبح زود بیدار شدن از خواب ، سخته!

احساس سختی که توی انجام دادن کارها میبینیم مارو فلج میکنه و کلا دلمون نمیخواد هیچ کاری کنیم بهمون سخت نگذره ...

واسه همین دوباره می خوابیم .

و یا توی چرخه ی اینستاگرام ، تیک تاک ، یوتیوب .... گیر میوفتیم .

خودمون رو می سپاریم به این شبکه ها که ما رو کجا ببره و اونم از این ویدیو ما رو به ویدئوی بعدی میبره 

و اینجوری زندگیمون وارد یه بی نظمی میشه ...

برای اینکه درد کار انجام دادن رو تحمل نکنیم ، تن به تنبلی و بی حرکتی میدیم ...

کاملا هم آگاهیم که ایستایی و رکورد سرانجامش تخریب و تباهیه ... ! 

ولی خب بازم بی حرکتیم....

برای اینکه درد کار انجام دادن رو تحمل نکنیم اجازه میدیم که بلاهای بدتر سرمون بیاد !

اینکه می بینیم فرصت ها از جلو چشممون رد میشن و ما فقط نگاه می کنیم ...

رابطه هامون کمرنگ و کمرنگ تر میشه ...

آرزوهامون به نابودی کشیده میشه ...

خانواده هامون پیرتر میشن ...

با دوتا چشمامون می بینیم ولی نمیتونیم کاری کنیم ...

درد قسمتی از زندگیه که اجباریه ! 

مثل مرگ که حقه ، درد هم توی زندگی حقه ! 

و انکار ناپذیره ...

مهم نیست چقدر تو قوی باشی و بلد باشی زندگی رو ... درد هست از درد نمیتونی فرار کنی 

هر جا بری دنبالت میاد 

ولی همه نمیدونن که میشه با درد ، معامله کرد !

بده بستونه 

از ما یه چیزهایی میگیره ، ولی از اون ور بهمون یه چیزهایی میده 

 بستگی داره چه دردی رو بخوایم به جون بخریم

دو تا درد وجود داره : 1_ درد بی حرکتی 2_ درد حرکت کردن

درد حرکت کردن ، بی پرده و بی تعارفه مستقیم سیلی میزنه تو صورتت ! مجبورت میکنه که رشد کنی 

همه ی ساعت هایی که ما واسه یادگیری توانایی یا مهارتی ، زجر میکشیم و صیقل داده میشیم 

 به هیچ عنوان این درد ها توی بدنمون نمی مونه و جمع نمیشه

و چون ب صورت داوطلبانه میخوایم که درد بکشیم و پیشرفت کنیم ، روز به روز قوایی پیدا می کنیم که حالمون رو خوب میکنه .... 

با پذیرفتن درد به جای فرار کردن ازش ، تغییر میکنیم ...

به کسی تبدیل میشیم که بهش افتخار میکنیم ، کسی که بقیه میتونن بهش تکیه کنن ، اینجوری این درد معنای قشنگی پیدا میکنه و این احساس رشد و پیشرفت ، بهمون کمک میکنه که به خودمون احساس مفید بودن داشته باشیم و واسه بقیه هم مفید باشیم

و این باعث میشه که واسه این زجر کشیدن ها یه هدف داشته باشیم 

اما درد بی حرکتی و تنبلی ، از درون تو رو میخوره ... 

سمه ... آروم آروم سوختنه ...

اراده ای شما رو خشک میکنه ، روحتون رو فاسد میکنه ...

چطوری روحتو فاسد میکنه ؟! 

به همه چی بی احساست میکنه و بی اهمیت ...

احترام و آرزوهامون رو به دست باد میده 

روز و شب افتادن روی مبل و هیچ کاری نکردن ، همه چیز رو به کسالت و بی نظمی و آشفتگی می کشونه ...

بیکاری و حرکت نکردن یعنی حال بد ! یعنی گول زدن خودت ...

یعنی به طور موقت یه راحتی میده  ولی در دراز مدت پدرتو در میاره و هر روز شکنجه ات میده ...

حالا تو چه دردی رو انتخاب میکنی ؟!

حرکت کردن ، که بهت نفس میده واسه زندگی کردن  یا  سکون و تنبلی که برات مرگ تدریجیه ! 

( هیچ کاری نکردن ، مرگ تدریجیه ) 

لااقل یه دردی رو انتخاب کن که بیارزه 




من میخوام بهتون آموزش بدم که چطور تا آخر عمرتون بدبخت باشید 
( شوخی نمیکنم جدی میگم )



شماره ی 1 :هر موقع خواستی از خواب پاشو !

صبح زود بیدار نشو 

ساعت هایی که احساس خوبی نسبت به خودت داری بیدار نشو بگیر بخواب 

ساعتی که همه بلند میشن و کار و زندگیشون رو شروع میکنن ، بیدار نشو

وقتی بیدار شو که احساس میکنی کلی از وقت مفیدت گذشته !

وقتی از تخت اومدی پایین ، تختتو مرتب نکن یا رخت خوابتو جمع نکن !

حموم هم نرو ! هر چی دلت میخواد بپوش ! لباسهایی که روی زمین افتاده و قبلا پوشیدی انداختی یه طرفی رو دوباره تنت بکن 

خیلیییی مهمه که روزت رو بدون اینکه به خودت احترام نذاری شروع کنی !!!

تا میتونی بو بده و احساس بدی نسبت به خودت داشته باش !


شماره ی 2 : مطمئن شو که خونه ات یا اتاقت یه فاجعه ی تمام عیاره ! کرررر و کثیف 

این واقعا نکته ی خیلی مهمیه 

خونه ی نامرتب و کثیف ، اتاق بی نظم باعث میشه به صورت ناخودآگاه این احساس رو پیدا کنی که تو یه آدم بی نظمی !  آدمی که زندگیش منظم و روی روال نیست 

نکته ی بسیار مهمیه اگر میخوای احساس بدبختی کنی 


شماره ی 3 : وقتی یهو به این فکر میکنی که پاشی اتاقت رو تمیز کنی ، پیش خودت فکر کن که بابا ولم کن !!!

به این فکر کن که ورژن جدید خودت در آینده ، همه ی کارها رو انجام میده

 ( آجیل مشکل گشاس ، یهو انگیزه پیدا میکنه و همه ی کارهای عقب افتاده ات رو درست میکنه )


شماره ی 4 : مشغول به نظر بیا !

بعد از اینکه با.سن مبارک رو جمع کردی که یه ذره کار انجام بدی ، مثللا دفترت رو باز میکنی و یه تیتر گنده مینویسی به طور مثال : آموزش بدبخت کردن خود تا آخر عمر !

 کتاب تستو دستت میگیری ورق میزنی صفحاتشو وقتی چیزی متوجه ش نمیشی کنار هر تستی نقاشی گل و بلبل واسه خودت میکشی حتی یه حسی بهت میگه گوشیتو چک کنی ببینی پیامی چیزی از اینستاگرامی ، یوتیوبی ، تلگرامی واست نیومده؟

وقتی دفترت رو دستت میگیری و میشینی روی صندلی کار یا مبل که کارتو انجام بدی ؛ همین ذهنت رو گول میزنه که فکر کنی داری کار انجام میدی !

ولی تو هیچ کاری نکردی فقط خودتو گول زدی ( من حتی گاهی میشینم پشت لپ تاپ که ترجمه های روی هم انباشته خودمو انجام بدم برنامه ساب تایتل رو باز میکنم ولی یهو که به خودم میام تو یوتیوب دارم فیلم سپهر خلسه رو نگاه میکنم ** ) 

احساس خستگی هم میکنی چون خودتو گول زدی که داری کار میکنی  ولی داری ول میچرخی اینجوری جلو نمیری !


شماره ی 5 : منتظر فرصت ها بمون 

هیچ وقت دنبال فرصت های جدید واسه توسعه و پیشرفت درست و یا پیدا کردن آدم های جدید نباش !

میدونی چرا چون فرصت ها خودشون میان دم در میگن بیاااااا عزیزم این پول واسه تووو 

میدونی فرصت ها خودشون اتفاق میفته 

تو دختر/ پسر آرزوهات یه روزی پیدا میکنی و بقیه ی کارها و زندگیتم خود به خود جور میشه نیازی اصلا به تلاش نیست !!! حتی شغل رویاییت فقط منتظر باش !

مهمترین نکته اینه که هیچ کاری نکنی ! اصلا نشین فکر کن که بهترین و موثر ترین راه واسه اینکه ب چیزی که میخوای برسی چیه ! همینجوری منتظر بمون و بشین که خودش بیاد ، قشنگ منتظر بمون که بیاد 


شماره ی 6 : دیفالت و تنظیم بدت روی " نه " گفتن باشه ! 

وقتی دوستت ازت دعوت کرد که بیا بریم بیرون ، سریع بگو نه ! بهش بگو که سرت خیلی شلوغه و کلی کار داری ( ولی کارت اینه تو رخت خوابت باشی میدونی که چی میگم ؟) 

کلا نکته ی مهم اینه که به همه جوری نشون بدی که خیلی مشغولی و کار کنی که بقیه دست از سرت بردارن ، خوب به نظر بیای که بقیه بهت نزدیک نشن که تو کار خودت رو بکنی 


شماره ی 7 :به زمین و زمان مشکوک باش 

اینجوری فکر کن که همه میخوان ازت سواستفاده کنن ! هم احساسی هم کاری و کلا تو زندگی همه میخوان ازت یه چیزی میخوان کش برن 

واسه همین باید از خودت محافظت کنی ! دور خودت یه حصار بکش 


شماره ی 8 : هیچ وقت چیزایی که راجع به خودت دوست نداری رو تغییر نده 

هیچ وقت سبک زندگیت رو به بهتر شدن تغییر نده! به این حرف بچسب که " مردم نمیتونن تغییر کنن " واسه همین هیچ تلاشی هم واسش نکن 


شماره ی 9 : رو چیزایی که نمیتونی کنترل کنی ، تمرکز و توجه کن ! 

تا جایی که میتونی توی ترافیک ، عصبی بشو 

از دست دولت ، پاندمیک و کرونا ، سیاست 

خودتو مجبور کن که اینو باور کنی که دنیا و کشورت خیلی اوضاعش خیته ! همه چی بهم ریخته اس تو هم این وسط نمیتونی کاری کنی 

هی در مورد داغون بودن اوضاع اقتصادی کشور و بدبختی مردم فکر کن و هی فکر کن کنترل از دست من با این اوضاع خارجه !! این فکر واقعا بهت کمک میکنه که بیشتر احساس بدبختی  کنی عالیه  !


شماره ی 10 : از ترس به عنوان  انگیزه استفاده کن 

مثلا بگن اگه اینکار رو نکنم ، بدبخت میشم !

خودت رو مجبور کن و هی فکر کن اگه انجام ندی بیچاره ای !!

همش به این فکر کن که اگه سرت رو بالای آب نگه نداری تمام زندگیت از هم می پاشه !!!


شماره ی 11 :فقط کارهایی که باهاش راحتی رو انجام بده ! 

بزار اون منطقه ی امن و راحتی که داری واست تصمیم بگیره که چیکار کنی و چیکار نکنی ( اگه با کاری راحت نیستی ، انجامش نده )

اگر راحت نیستی ، اصلا انجامش نده ! فقط کارهایی انجام بده که باهاشون آشنایی داری ... یعنی مثلا با گوشیت ور برو ! 

کلا کارهای جدید ، تجربه های جدید رو امتحان نکن ! تو همون گوشه ی امنت بشین 


شماره ی 12 : باور کن که خیلی خاصی !

فکر کن که با بقیه فرق داری ! همش به این فکر بقیه اگه به جایی رسیدن اندازه ای توحقشون نبوده !!

همش خودت رو با استعداد و خاص بدون !

آسمون پاره شده تو فقط افتادی پایین ( تو تافته ی جدا بافته ای ) 


شماره ی 13 : زندگی رو همونطوری که هست نبین ! 

اونجوری که دوست دار و آرزو داری ببین 

هی بشین روزا خیالباقی کن که همه چیز بهتر میشه ، به این فکر کن که همه ی مشکلاتت یهو از بین میره 

کنترل و دستت بگیر و برو تو تلویزیون و فیلم دیدن ! مطمئن بشو که از لحاظ روانی از مشکلاتت داری با این سرگرمی ها فرار میکنی !

اینجوری حواست از مشکلات پیش روت پرت میشه !

انرژی روانیت رو واسه حل کردن مشکلاتت با بهتر کردن خودت نزار ! 

انرژی روانیت رو بزار روی اینکه همش داری تو ذهنت با جزئیات مشکلاتت رو حل میکنی !

مثلا سلبریتی بودم چی میشد یا اگه یهو یه پول گنده برنده بشم چی میشه ؟!!!


پی نوشت :همین فرمونو بری جلو و تمام این دستورات رو انجام بدی ، تا آخر عمرت بد بخت میمونی ! 


پایان

----------


## Niloofar Abii

این متن رو میدونم نویسنده اش کیه و تو کدوم سایت منتشرش کرد برای اولین بار  و کلماتش رو خیلی تغییر دادی دختررررر ولی با توجه به اینکه برای بار چندم بود که میخوندمش ، بازم خیلی خوب بود و حین خوندنش یه لبخند داشتم  :Yahoo (83): 
موفق باشی ❤️

----------


## Parimah

> این متن رو میدونم نویسنده اش کیه و تو کدوم سایت منتشرش کرد برای اولین بار ������ و کلماتش رو خیلی تغییر دادی دختررررر ولی با توجه به اینکه برای بار چندم بود که میخوندمش ، بازم خیلی خوب بود و حین خوندنش یه لبخند داشتم 
> موفق باشی ❤️


شفاف بگم این متنش انگلیسی بود تو یکی از سایت های سایکولوژی و موتیویشن که من یکم تغییرات داخلش ایجاد کردم و حس کردم نشر دادنش اینجا لازم باشه 

ممنونم از نگاه زیبات ^^

----------


## Zero_Horizon

عالی 


فقط یه چیزی
نمیدونم شایدم فقط نظر شخصی منه و برای بقیه این مدلی نیست
مدل نگارشت و اینکه همه چیز رو وسط مینویسی یمقدار آدمو خسته میکنه از خوندن
اگه دوس داشتی یکم روش نگارش متن هات رو متنوع تر کن  :Yahoo (4): 

مرسی از شما
موفق باشید

----------


## Parimah

ادامه بده
حتی اگر هیچ‌کس حواسش به زانوهای خسته و ابرهای گرفته‌ی آسمان تو نبود. حتی اگر هیچ‌کس نفهمید که چقدر کم‌ آورده‌ای و داری لابلای لبخندهات، چه اندوه عظیمی را حمل می‌کنی. حتی اگر خودت را تنها و آسیب‌پذیر حس می‌کردی و دیگران فقط نگاه می‌کردند. ادامه بده، چون این مسیر توست و در انتها؛ این تویی که طعم رضایت و خوشبختی را می‌چشی و دیگران فقط نگاه می‌کنند...

----------


## Parimah

یه دعایی قشنگی توی سوره اسرا هست که میگه:

«رَبِّ أَدْخِلْنِي مُدْخَلَ صِدْقٍ وَأَخْرِجْنِي مُخْرَجَ صِدْقٍ وَاجْعَلْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ سُلْطَانًا نَصِيرًا»

یعنی خدایا منو توی (هرکاری و شغلی یا هرچیزی) به درستی وارد کن و به درستی بیرون بیار! و همیشه از سمت خودت یه نیروی کمکی برای من بفرست!

----------


## Parimah

من میدونم!
چقدر درک نشدی؛ 
چقدر ناامیدت کردن؛ 
چقدر تحمل کردی؛ 
 چقدر زمان بُرد؛ 
چقدر اشک ریختی؛ 
چند بار بلند شدی و چقدر جنگیدی و چقدر همه چی سخت تر شد؛ 
ولی باز ادامه دادی! 
خسته نشو، هنوز مونده تا به جاهای خوبش برسی؛تو لیاقتشو داری
من‌باورت‌دارم!

----------


## Mohamad_R

*لطفا برای ما خسته ها یکی چکیده مطالب رو بفرمایه واقن نای خوندن هیچی نی *

----------


## Hans_Landa

**

----------


## Parimah

> *لطفا برای ما خسته ها یکی چکیده مطالب رو بفرمایه واقن نای خوندن هیچی نی *


خلاصه : وقتی هر هدفی هر مسیری رو میخوای طی کنی درد داره ، شکست داره ، دل بریدن داره ، کله معلق زدن داره ، گرفتگی عضلات و شکستگی دست و پا داره ولی از اونور پا رو پا بزاری و فقط خواسته و هدفهاتو پلن دار بنویسی و منتظر باشی یه روزی براورده بشه و سرگرم کارای تاریخ انقضا دار بشی همش حسرت ، دلتنگی ، بغض ، آشفتگی ذهنی و روحی نصیبت میشه 

حداقل حرکت کردن با اسپاسم عضلاتی شدید می ارزه به لم دادن روی مبلی که تهش از بیکاری و بی حوصلگی ندونی چه کاری کنی صبحت شب بشه شبت صبح بشه

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Parimah


من میدونم!
چقدر درک نشدی؛ 
چقدر ناامیدت کردن؛ 
چقدر تحمل کردی؛ 
 چقدر زمان بُرد؛ 
چقدر اشک ریختی؛ 
چند بار بلند شدی و چقدر جنگیدی و چقدر همه چی سخت تر شد؛ 
ولی باز ادامه دادی! 
خسته نشو، هنوز مونده تا به جاهای خوبش برسی؛تو لیاقتشو داری
من‌باورت‌دارم!


چقددقیقه به دقیقه حال امروزمنه
اشک میریختم فیزیک حل میکردم
چقدقلبم مچاله شد...
"ولی هیچ چیزابدی نیس باورکن"
.
حسای خوب بدروزها((:
.
نهایتش اشکاتوخودت پاک میکنی ونبایدانتظارداشته باشی کسی حال بدتوخوب کنه یابارروانیتورودوش بقیه بندازی
_پاشوبجنگ
"زندگی همینه؛دقیقه به دقیقه تغییره فقط...*

----------


## Parimah

> *
> _پاشوبجنگ
> "زندگی همینه؛دقیقه به دقیقه تغییره فقط...*



میدونی یه روزایی هست حس میکنی تنها ترین موجود این دنیایی ، انگار این دنیا به تهش نزدیک شده هیچ امیدی به خودت ، آینده ت ، کتابهایی که جلوت بازه ، عکسهایی که به دیوار اتاقت نصب کردی یا ویس های انگیزشی که گوش میدی نداری!!

از همه بدت میاد حتی از کسایی به رشته موردعلاقشون رسیدن هم حالت بهم میخوره ، انگار ول کردن آدمهای دور و ورت قوت قلب برات میشه !

وقتیم میری کتابخونه یا ازت میپرسن چی میخوای سعی میکنی بحث رو عوض کنی نگی چی میخوای !!

(حرفهامو دل شکسته های پشت کنکوری خوب میفهمنن )

حالت از متن و فیلمهای انگیزشی بهم میخوره

وقتی میبینی یه دانشجو شده مشاور و با آهنگ بیکلام پس زمینه‌ ی حرفاش و لبخند ملیح و ناخن و مژه کاشته شده، بال بال میزنه که پکیجشو بفروشه دوست داری مشت بزنی تو صورتش !!

وقتی عید رد میشه خیلیها تو اینستاگرام سر و کله شون اندازه موهای سرت پیداشون میشه که آررررره من خوندم شد 

از اینکه فکر میکنن گوشهات مخملیه حالت بهم میخوره !

از اینکه تفریحت شده قهوه خوردن ، اهنگ گوش دادن ، انگیزشی دیدن و معلوم نیست چی میشه حالت بهم میخوره !!

از اینکه هم میدونستی وقت داری و هم استرس داشتی که تا الان چکار میکردم؟!

حالت بهم میخوره از هرچی استادو نکته و تست و همایشه

حالت بهم میخوره که وقتی میفهمیدن چند سال پشت کنکوری میرفتن بالای منبر که اگه همون مامایی/پرستاری رفته بودی الان ارشد داشتی!

حالت بهم میخوره که همه چیزو بلدی .... آقا،من این لعنتیای تکراریو بلدم و نمیشد که بشه!

حالت بهم میخوره

از بوی سالن کتابخونه حالت بهم میخوره

از طعم کیت کت!

از جزوه ها و دفتر نکاتِ پُر و پیمونت!

از صورت همیشه خسته‌ت

از اینکه آرزوی یه خط چشم کشیدن به دلت مونده یا به خودت رسیدن !! بدون اینکه دلت شور بزنه بری بیرون قدم بزنی !!!!!

از یک جا ثابت موندن!

از بیخیال ساعت شدن و تلاش کردن

از اینکه نگاه سنگین بقیه رو تحمل میکردی...از اینکه بچه‌های پزشکی میگفتن عی بابااا ارزش نداره!...

حالت بهم میخوره

کاش میتونستی اونجوری که باید بهشون ثابت کنی که میفهممتون...

به این همه حال بد اوضاع خرابه خونه هم اضافه کنی 

با خودت حرف میزنی که تحمل کن...راهت همینه...چاره همینه...فقط تحمل کن...

و خودتو با تست زیاد خفه کن 

اوایل میشمری 

بعدش عددش مهم نبود برات

ولی من میگم می ارزه خیلیم می ارزه !! اگه نمی ارزید چرا پشت میمونی ؟ پس واست مهمه !! میتونستی رشته های دیگه بری اما نرفتی !!

هیچکس نمیدونه که وقتی رفتی پشت همون میز توی کتابخونه نشستی چرا بغض کردی...

میدونم...میدونم...

رشته و دانشگاه چیزی نیست که ادم بخواد اینجوری براش پر پر بزنه
ولی خب...

تو نمیتونستی بدون پر پر زدن بدستش بیاری

تو مثل بقیه نبودی که با ۶ الی ۸ ساعت مطالعه نتیجه بگیرن که ای کاش بودی!

ولی خب...نمیتونستی بخاطر این کوتاه بیای

جون کندی...

به معنای واقعی کلمه...

و اگر هزار باااار برگردی به عقب

بازم همین مسیرو طی میکنی

بازم جون میکَنی...به معنای واقعی کلمه...

----------


## Zero_Horizon

UP

----------


## Pcstud

به نظر من که خیلی خوب نوشتید و اگه هم طولانی هست اصلا احساس نمیشه و جذاب نوشتید. ممنون از تاپیک خوبتون

----------


## Zeiton

> یه دعایی قشنگی توی سوره اسرا هست که میگه:
> 
> «رَبِّ أَدْخِلْنِي مُدْخَلَ صِدْقٍ وَأَخْرِجْنِي مُخْرَجَ صِدْقٍ وَاجْعَلْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ سُلْطَانًا نَصِيرًا»
> 
> یعنی خدایا منو توی (هرکاری و شغلی یا هرچیزی) به درستی وارد کن و به درستی بیرون بیار! و همیشه از سمت خودت یه نیروی کمکی برای من بفرست!


پری این پستت عجیب به دلم نشست
با اجازت میزارمش روی امضام!

----------


## _Aurora82_

up

----------


## mmd_javad_yari1

> UP


زیرو اکانت اصلیمو از دست دادم نمیدونم کدوم جیمیلو دادم بهش چطو بر گردونمش ؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> زیرو اکانت اصلیمو از دست دادم نمیدونم کدوم جیمیلو دادم بهش چطو بر گردونمش ؟


سلام به خود اراز و مدیریت فروم ایمیل بده مشکلت رو بگو تا حلش کنن بگو رمز عبورت رو فراموش کردی و ادرس ایمیلی هم که دادی یادت رفته..فقط احتمالا یه چیزی بعنوان مدرک ازت بخواد که ثابت بشه خودتی نه یکی دیگه که میخواد اطلاعات شخصی اکانتت رو بگیره
ادرس ایمیل فروم پایین صفحه هست

اگه نیاز به میانجیگری هم بود خبرم کن  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4): 


 @Araz سلام یه دستی برسونید به این رفیق مون با تشکر

----------

